# This is what's wrong with me; do you think I would qualify?



## Reserection (Sep 19, 2009)

Not that I'm complaining, but this is what I deal with:
1) Irritable Bowel Syndrome - Diagnosed but I lost the paperwork when I lost my apartment.
2) Back Spasms - Not diagnosed, but I have had this problem since I was a kid.  I never went to a doctor about it because I wasn't insured for most of my life, and again, after being insured under a year, I am not insured.
3) Insomnia - Not diagnosed.  I can't remember the last time I was able to fall asleep before 3:00 A.M.
4) Hypersomnia - Not diagnosed.  This ruined me at my last job, as I tend to sleep through alarms, as well as people walking into my room.  I once slept through an incident when my older brother got laid in the bed next to me (this was years ago when we lived together and shared a room), and his girlfriend was screaming at the top of her lungs.  Everyone in the apartment complex heard her (including our mother) BUT me.  To this day, my girlfriend thinks I'm making up the fact that I have hypersomnia, and she thinks I'm just lazy and don't want to get up.
5) Uncomfortable twitches of the mouth/teeth grinding - Not diagnosed.  Lots of times I get into this habit of clenching my teeth either extendedly, or in short bursts (many times in sync with the beat to a song or the syllables in a phrase I heard).  Most of the time I don't even realize it, but I am able to catch myself and attempt to quell it.  It causes serious discomfort in my mouth, and I am positive it has been causing me headaches.
6) Embarassing blinking twitches - Not diagnosed.  The same problem I have with clenching my teeth, but this time it's blinking!  It's so annoying and again, I don't even realize it most of the time.  When I do, I try my best to stop.
7) Foot pain/discomfort - Not diagnosed.  Parts of my right foot can not be massaged as the slightest bit of pressure will cause serious, immediate pain.  Sometimes this affects my ability to walk (especially on work days, when I am standing for long periods of time).
8) I'm poor.  I know I can't afford $150.00 for a consultation.

So with all this, do y'all think I'm qualified for a green card in California?


----------



## greenfriend (Sep 19, 2009)

Yes you qualify, as long as you have some paperwork that shows you saw a doctor at least once for one of those conditions.

And there no way around paying the 'consultation fee', although some docs are cheaper - around $100.  But I gotta ask, if you dont have $ for a recommendation, how will you have money to go to the dispensaries once you got your card?


----------



## Locked (Sep 19, 2009)

I think you can get a card in Cali for a hang nail.............


----------



## chris1974 (Sep 19, 2009)

Ahhhhhh.... the golden state,  Ya gota love it !


----------



## gurubomb (Sep 19, 2009)

hey man im really sorry to hear about this. i hope you can find a cure in your search for medications


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 19, 2009)

have any paperwork from a dentist? tell them you use it for tooth pain. for the insomnia you could take in tylenol pm or something like it and tell them ti doesnt work but mj does. If you dont get the card you dont pay. atleast with my dr so what do you have to lose? can you do some quick jobs for money like mow lawns wash cars etc? or sell some old stuff on craigslist good luck!


----------



## NorCalHal (Sep 20, 2009)

Freedom is worth far more then $150.......


----------



## meds4me (Sep 20, 2009)

Get youre documentation first! Even if this means going to a free or local clinic. Second, go to a qualifying agency or Dr. depending on youre state laws. 
Last, sorry but whining to a audience will only get you some much sempathy. I'm an amputee on state assist but dont whine about my circumstance~ just sayin...


----------



## Reserection (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks for all of your responses!  I really appreciate your insight and I will look into it further.

It's not freedom until it goes federal, IMHO.

I posted my ailments/annoyances to allow members of this forum to guestimate to the best of their ability whether or not I am eligible for medical cannabis.  It was not my intention in any way, shape, or form to whine, or to fish for sympathy.  I am a firm believer that although life may suck sometimes, there is always someone else who is worse off than you.  There are people who even have it worse than amputees, believe it or not.


----------



## cmd420 (Sep 22, 2009)

I went to General Hospital where I had been taken 5 years earlier after a motorcycle accident (the visit could be for anything really, as long as it's documented in writing) and went to thier records dept. I requested my records, paid $3.75 and was on my way...

I found a place (medical card issuer) that was having a special for $99, made an apt, walked in, told the doc about the pain from my motorcycle accident was still bothering me. 

Card Obtained! total cost:
$3.75-records
$99.00-TOTAL cost for consultation and paerwork..out the door
$4.00-gas 

I'm stoned so I don't do math, but you get the idea...

pm me if you are in the bay area and want some details about where I went...


----------

